

Intel Contest: Suggest a Web 2.0 Parallel Programming App - nreece
http://softwarecommunity.intel.com/contests/webappcontest/default.aspx

======
pius
What a cheap way to do product development!

~~~
wallflower
Google 'threadless' + 'revenue'

